# Wierd clicking sound under dash...



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

i have a '97 240sx and whenever i start driving the "turn signal" like clicking sound starts clicking. It's the same exact sound as if the turn signal is blinking or if the hazard lights are on. But when it clicks none of the signals are flashing, it just does it by itself. Also when i turn on the defroster the clicking goes away


it's driving me nuts


----------



## BJS (Jun 23, 2006)

Ever find a fix for this? Same thing started happening to me


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

have you checked the actual turn signal actuator thingee? your lights arent flashing in conjunction to this? i have the same issue as mine, i went over to nicoclubs 240sx section and found out what it may be, from what i can figure its in the a/c heating ducting behind the dash. i followed the walkthrough someone wrote up on that site and had it taken care of after a couple hours 

good luck, i cant remember the thread but you might find it if you search some.

240sx section


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

oh go to 240sx.org.


----------

